# What do you guys use to cycle your tanks?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I know a lot of people say fish food but it seems inconsistent. Looking into ammonia solution, anyone use ammonia solutions? And if so what do you guys recommend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Atm colony bacteria in a bottle

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Bigpoppa1980 said:


> Atm colony bacteria in a bottle
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Which one specifically thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Seachem stability


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

squeezings and sponge or other media from an existing tank


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Cycle my aquariums within 24 hours - not a month.
Beautiful Aquarium Supplies Right Now Bacteria


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I think dunderbear is referring to the ammonia source. I have used my pest snails and established media from another tank to cycle my tank.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

kivyee said:


> I think dunderbear is referring to the ammonia source. I have used my pest snails and established media from another tank to cycle my tank.


The point is that you do not need to cycle aquariums anymore. Cycling is so last century.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I use small cheap hardy tetras. Zebra danios, dwarf rainbows... etc. I used to use white cloud minnows before they were banned. My dad used feeder goldfish back in the day.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the responses I have gotten so far however, I’m looking into using ammonia solution specifically and was wondering if anyone knows where to get some. I don’t mind waiting an entire month just wait a guaranteed cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/where-get-ammonia-49930/


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Why would you purposely stress out a living creature needlessly and possibly kill it when there are ways to not even have to cycle a tank? I just don't get it. Bad information dies hard.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

cgjedi said:


> Why would you purposely stress out a living creature needlessly and possibly kill it when there are ways to not even have to cycle a tank? I just don't get it. Bad information dies hard.


I still don't get what your saying with the stress out a creature? I have nothing in my aquarium atm and in the past I've used alternatives to create ammonia until enough beneficial bacteria is in the tank to handle the bioload of 30 fish with 0 losses. I don't think you understand what I meant, I'm not adding any stock until the tank is fully cycled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

The way I see it, if your filter media is already established, and flowing for ex. 6 times tank volume, then you should pretty much have an immediately cycled tank, if you use media from an existing tank. Even though bb exists in the substrate, there's no water flow through the substrate, so the impact of not using established substrate should be minimal. Ergo, if you had media in an existing tank filter to use in a new tank, you should be able to immediately add a lighter load of livestock. You get a starter bacteria culture, just not in a bottle :bigsmile:


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

kivyee said:


> The way I see it, if your filter media is already established, and flowing for ex. 6 times tank volume, then you should pretty much have an immediately cycled tank, if you use media from an existing tank. Even though bb exists in the substrate, there's no water flow through the substrate, so the impact of not using established substrate should be minimal. Ergo, if you had media in an existing tank filter to use in a new tank, you should be able to immediately add a lighter load of livestock. You get a starter bacteria culture, just not in a bottle &#128578;.


Completely agree with you issue is I'm running a dual sponge filter and don't have any currently running tanks otherwise I'd do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> I still don't get what your saying with the stress out a creature? I have nothing in my aquarium atm and in the past I've used alternatives to create ammonia until enough beneficial bacteria is in the tank to handle the bioload of 30 fish with 0 losses. I don't think you understand what I meant, I'm not adding any stock until the tank is fully cycled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was talking about Reckon using fish to cycle. I did that when I first started my aquarium not knowing any better. I wouldn't do it now.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

PATIENCE is the key. I used NUTRAFIN CYCLE with live plants in sand. Waited a couple of weeks and then ran the usual water tests with the API KIT. Everything was perfect. Then, added the fish - a few a week.

I think most folks run into problems when they try to rush things. I realize two weeks may not have been necessary, but I was in no particular hurry and quite happy to allow lots of time for the good bacteria to get established in the (new) filter.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> Completely agree with you issue is I'm running a dual sponge filter and don't have any currently running tanks otherwise I'd do that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just put an add in the classified freshwater that you are looking for used media to set up a tank. maybe offer to replace a sponge and someone will help you.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want to go the ammonia route, my last bottle of ammonia was "Household Ammonia" I bought from Superstore. Manufactured/labelled by Loblaw's. Probably about $3 for a 1 litre jug.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

hp10BII said:


> If you want to go the ammonia route, my last bottle of ammonia was "Household Ammonia" I bought from Superstore. Manufactured/labelled by Loblaw's. Probably about $3 for a 1 litre jug.


Great thanks my main question is what's a safe ammonia solution that I can use, I assume the ammonia won't have any affects on anything except livestock. Basically wanted stuff that works so I can get 4ppm ammonia without destroying plants, driftwood, substrate and tank itself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I use this: https://www.amazon.ca/DrTims-Aquati...=1535176066&sr=8-2&keywords=ammonium+chloride

It's aquarium safe for sure and all the calculations have already been figured out so I don't need to do any math. I dont think any stores in the lower mainland sells it though.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Ebonbolt said:


> I use this: https://www.amazon.ca/DrTims-Aquati...=1535176066&sr=8-2&keywords=ammonium+chloride
> 
> It's aquarium safe for sure and all the calculations have already been figured out so I don't need to do any math. I dont think any stores in the lower mainland sells it though.


Darn and I don't have Amazon Prime either so shipping is a pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

many times i have gotten fish from the vancouver aquarium hobbyist club mini auction and gotten home at 11pm, taken out a sponge from my hangon filter and set up a tank for them, put them in and never a death. just do what i said and post a looking for ad. really, people will help you, probably without offering a new sponge in return. i am in mission or i wold help you.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Figured it out now bought the Dr Tim stuff with free Amazon Prime for a month thanks for the suggestion. Will probably cycle for a month then see the parameters and begin adding fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

cgjedi said:


> Why would you purposely stress out a living creature needlessly and possibly kill it when there are ways to not even have to cycle a tank? I just don't get it. Bad information dies hard.


Guess, I wasn't sure how he wanted to start his tank - these days I use ADA Amazonia 
Regardless of the technique I wouldn't add expensive or rare fish within the first 3 months of starting the tank.


----------



## gangles (Feb 26, 2017)

I picked up ammonia from super store generic brand. The key is no additives to it.if you put some in a clear bottle and shake it there s should bee no suds.
I then dosed the aquarium to 4 ppm. Kept checking water parameters till ammonia levels started dropping. Topped up to 4ppm again until the ammonia and nitrite was converted in 24 hours. Almost a full water change to lower the really high nitrates from the cycle. Took me about 8weeks for my 210gal. I stocked it with 25 zebra danios, 20neon tetras, 5swordtails, 10 rasboras and 2pearl gourami. There has never been any sign of ammonia or nitrite since being cycled.
Worked well for me but patience is the key. there is lots of info and differing opinions out there so find what works for you.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

gangles said:


> I picked up ammonia from super store generic brand. The key is no additives to it.if you put some in a clear bottle and shake it there s should bee no suds.
> I then dosed the aquarium to 4 ppm. Kept checking water parameters till ammonia levels started dropping. Topped up to 4ppm again until the ammonia and nitrite was converted in 24 hours. Almost a full water change to lower the really high nitrates from the cycle. Took me about 8weeks for my 210gal. I stocked it with 25 zebra danios, 20neon tetras, 5swordtails, 10 rasboras and 2pearl gourami. There has never been any sign of ammonia or nitrite since being cycled.
> Worked well for me but patience is the key. there is lots of info and differing opinions out there so find what works for you.


Thanks and yeah I heard that if you dose 4ppm ammonia and it disappears within 24 hours that you can literally add all the stock at the same time since they won't create even close to 4ppm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

